# No Florida members have reported in yet



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm hoping to soon hear something....from someone.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

I am here, safe and sound, bunch of trees down, lots of debrie, couple of days with out power, other than that we are ok, the eye of the hurricane went right over my fishing spot (juno beach) . 
Thanks for checking on us.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*1 down........*

many more members to go. Glad you made it thru okay. Get in some R&R. You deserve that.......and so much more.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Here safe and sound, spent the weenend at holliday inn, in st agustine............ lost power sat afternoon. Drove home on monday morning to find our moble in tackand just a few small leaks in the roof. Even have power now so all is good. 200,000 people in volusia county without power, 5 mill in the state without, proubly why noone else has responded.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Been trying to get hold of Kozlow by phone. No answer yet.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

House intact with some damage to soffets and some water leakage. Beach is very interesting..beach washout uncovered another 6 steps down to the beach but no damage to the dunes. The steps were built in 1988, assume we have gained about 4 feet of sand on the beach since then. Will be without power for another week. Thought the damage would be much worse.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*I'm OK*

I'm happy to report that we're back home safe and sound. And we even have power on! With Melbourne taking the direct hit, there are so many destruction stories around town that I'm almost embarrassed to say we have virtually no damage. One of our palm trees snapped in half, and we have some minor water-staining near the front door where the hurricane-blown rain seeped underneath, but that's it! Must be the sign of a good builder....  We're about 3/4's of a mile from the beach where the worst damage occurred and all the street signals are destroyed so driving is a little tricky. And some gas stations have power and are open again.

Thanks to all for your prayers and supportive posts. It's time to try and re-assemble our lives.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

A little more damage to the roof and the fascia, but the house is structurally intact.

Got power back on Monday afternoon and cable back on Tuesday

Life is good!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Talked to Kris on the phone this morning and she and Kozlow are safe back at home. Power is still out down there but they didn't suffer any major damage to their apartment.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sure glad to hear*

Jerry is ok.  Thanks for making the call emanuel! ....Tightlines


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Just some screen damage nothing major.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Checking in..

Glad to hear that you all made it with minimal problems.  If anybody needs anything, let me know by email or PM and I can see what I can do for ya. 

Thanks again Emanuel for calling me.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ahh, we hear from the Wizard of Koz. Hopefully, or at least for the most, the personal property made it through okay, and roof is over head, electric and phones be working. Just saying even though you post, may be some one else's.

But if none else, good to hear from you.


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

just got net access back, which has been down since charley. lost our utility shed to the first storm, and between the two storms, i have an old cedar tree which is now supporting kindling on 3 sides. all things considered, we were pretty lucky.


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

*Still kicking*

Lost power for a little over a week, and one vehicle to a blown over tree. so went to west coast and fished tampa bay with a friend, caught 30 reds in the back bay, as well as one nice flounder. Not a bad way to get over the blues from the storm.


----------

